

Ask HN: Referral to work at Google? - sev

Hi folks, I'm asking this here because I know that this is probably one of the best places to ask this other than knowing someone directly working at Google...so here it goes (since I don't have the latter).<p>I'm sure this has been asked many times before, but I would like to apply to Google, and I hear the the best way to do this is through a referral from within Google.  I also hear that there are incentives at Google for referring people who get hired.<p>I want to apply through this method, would anybody here be able to help me?<p>I have a Bachelors in CS.
======
nostrademons
The best way to do this is through someone that knows your work intimately and
works at Google. On the referral form is a question for "How well do you know
this person?", and if I submit a resume, I'm going to answer truthfully and
say "Not at all". This will give you a slight bonus over submitting a resume
"over the transom", but nowhere near as much as if you can get someone who
says "I worked with this person for X years, he's awesome, definitely hire
him".

If you don't know anyone that can give you that sort of recommendation, shoot
me an email (my address is in my profile) with your resume attached, and I'll
submit it for you. I'll also need to know which position you're applying for
(from the external job application site - though the referral form actually
has slightly different titles), and which location you want to work at.

------
brennannovak
I do not work at Google. But, you may want to add a few more details like what
your special interests in CS are, where you studied, what sort of work excites
you, link(s) to projects you worked on, etc...

